# Fall Migration Reports



## fieldgeneral

Flocks have been trickling into the state for a couple weeks now. Huntable numbers are not to far away in the northern part of the state. What has every one else been seeing up around the border, crossing over? Have reports of small flocks as far south as the southern 1/3 of the state.


----------



## bluegoose18

I can say that reports I've been hearing small flocks (scouts) in and around n.e sd and n.w mn.
Won't be long just a week or so before the mass is here.


----------



## snogeezmen

bluegoose18 said:


> I can say that reports I've been hearing small flocks (scouts) in and around n.e sd and n.w mn.
> Won't be long just a week or so before the mass is here.


It'll be more than a week before the masses get to South Dakota.......I can promise you that. Barley a trickle into nodak.


----------



## Zekeland

Barely a trickle in southern MB...for real. Still waiting on the whites. Very small flocks around for last 2 weeks. Nothing new since.......hopefully some movement this weekend.

Snows will be late for those in ND, SD and points further south.


----------



## Brotsky

1st week of November in NE SD just like every other year......


----------



## snogeezmen

Brotsky said:


> 1st week of November in NE SD just like every other year......


x2

key phrase........ "just like every other year" look back on your records folks wont change by more than a few days accounting for a cold/warm snap


----------



## fieldgeneral

snogeezmen said:


> Brotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st week of November in NE SD just like every other year......
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> key phrase........ "just like every other year" look back on your records folks wont change by more than a few days accounting for a cold/warm snap
Click to expand...

x3, look at your records, they are always around, in the same places, near the same dates, every year. Even though weather is the x card every time. Small groups of snows rolling into the state daily though. I know some boys that are killing them up by the border right now. :thumb:


----------



## bluegoose18

Well I've checked with some folks in n.w mn and n.e nd and snows are there. Anyway been reading my journals and last year next week I was shooting snows in sd. Seems to me as my sources where saying similar information then as like today. Anyway good hunting to all as I am out the door heading west for the next 14 days. I love to make it rain feathers.


----------



## fieldgeneral

bluegoose18 said:


> Well I've checked with some folks in n.w mn and n.e nd and snows are there. Anyway been reading my journals and last year next week I was shooting snows in sd. Seems to me as my sources where saying similar information then as like today. Anyway good hunting to all as I am out the door heading west for the next 14 days. I love to make it rain feathers.


good luck to ya :bop: :bop:


----------



## snogeezmen

bluegoose18 said:


> Well I've checked with some folks in n.w mn and n.e nd and snows are there. Anyway been reading my journals and last year next week I was shooting snows in sd. Seems to me as my sources where saying similar information then as like today. Anyway good hunting to all as I am out the door heading west for the next 14 days. I love to make it rain feathers.


I would agree there is birds but when I say " masses" I think peak migration not "guys are shooting snows" few thousand here few thousand there. .......-again sodak is 2-3 weeks away from the masses :beer:


----------



## goosbustn23

I was in the very northern portion of ND last year around the 23rd of October and they were just starting to show up. Moved our trip back a week this year for that very reason. Leaving in 10 days I'm hoping that isn't too early!!


----------



## snogeezmen

goosbustn23 said:


> I was in the very northern portion of ND last year around the 23rd of October and they were just starting to show up. Moved our trip back a week this year for that very reason. Leaving in 10 days I'm hoping that isn't too early!!


youll be fine......sit back relax and count the days


----------



## BeekBuster

It got very quiet in here....Everyone must be out enjoying there first crack at em in the states.


----------



## Old Hunter

I live in south central ND about 70 miles north of the SD border. Working out side all day I listen to and see the migration. Today was a lazy migration of snows and some specks. Judging from their altitude and attitude I would guess that they made South Dakota before they set down. Its is starting but right now we have no ducks and not many geese here.


----------



## ehossk

When I was out pheasant hunting on Sat. I saw a flock of snows, about 150 birds sky high flying south over I-90. Saw a decent number of specks out there too. I was surprised to see the snows this early.


----------



## snogeezmen

BeekBuster said:


> It got very quiet in here....Everyone must be out enjoying there first crack at em in the states.


few and far between my friend... im sure some guys hunted some smaller flocks but as of this monday very few snows crossed the border and the masses are in central sask yet.


----------



## fieldgeneral

There are more snows in the state then one would think. Some good pushes the last 3 days. Masses, no, Snoman is right but there are a lot of 2-3 k feeds sitting through out the state. :thumb:


----------



## the professor

ehossk said:


> When I was out pheasant hunting on Sat. I saw a flock of snows, about 150 birds sky high flying south over I-90. Saw a decent number of specks out there too. I was surprised to see the snows this early.


It's the same every year during the october full moon. Snows and specks migrating right on down to arky.


----------



## snogeezmen

the professor said:


> ehossk said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was out pheasant hunting on Sat. I saw a flock of snows, about 150 birds sky high flying south over I-90. Saw a decent number of specks out there too. I was surprised to see the snows this early.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same every year during the october full moon. Snows and specks migrating right on down to arky.
Click to expand...

well said :thumb:


----------



## bluegoose18

I'm sitting in South Dakota as I type this. We have been seeing steady flocks all day of snows and blues. We set are spread and through out the water decoys. We are hoping to be pounding em in the morning


----------



## fieldgeneral

It is that time of year. Things are happening now. Get out and find them, they are there for the taking. :bop: :bop:


----------



## snowhunter16

was just woundering how the migration is doing im going on goose hunt from nov 8to12 at lake Thompson was woundering if ill be right on time or a lil to early any post would be help full thanks.


----------



## themaskedmallard

snowhunter16 said:


> was just woundering how the migration is doing im going on goose hunt from nov 8to12 at lake Thompson was woundering if ill be right on time or a lil to early any post would be help full thanks.


Because driving an hour is way to much work? If your planning on hunting snows, your probably going to be early.


----------



## kpgoose

Whats the point in having a fall migration report if someone is gonna get bashed for asking for a report. I personally just like to know how things are progressing.


----------



## BeekBuster

Without the masses being in nodak yet, I would also say you have some waiting to do. That being said anyone like to guess as to when the masses will start crossing the border that they so love to hang up on in the fall, without giving the infamous "let me check my crystal ball" comment? Heard of a few groups maybe in the 20k, but that's the most I have heard of.. Don't know how much longer I can wait!


----------



## anthope

KPGOOSE

Agree with your comment. Request for general migration info doesn't need to be negatively viewed.


----------



## snogeezmen

BeekBuster said:


> Without the masses being in nodak yet, I would also say you have some waiting to do. That being said anyone like to guess as to when the masses will start crossing the border that they so love to hang up on in the fall, without giving the infamous "let me check my crystal ball" comment? Heard of a few groups maybe in the 20k, but that's the most I have heard of.. Don't know how much longer I can wait!


As of Sunday your pretty spot on. Flocks of 20k or so but miles between em needed to locate another flock. Lots of crane pushed throught northern nodak this past weekend.


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER

Just got back from Deloraine Manitoba and there are decent numbers of snows at whitewater. The cacklers are still further north in large numbers as well as Mallards. I spoke with the co in Deloraine and he said that the snow migration was still well north of that area and with the forcast he didn't think they would move for a while yet, lots of food and open water and no pressure.


----------



## themaskedmallard

kpgoose said:


> Whats the point in having a fall migration report if someone is gonna get bashed for asking for a report. I personally just like to know how things are progressing.


Not necessarily bashing, I just find it funny asking for migration information about an area that is under an hour from someones current location.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

snowhunter16 said:


> was just woundering how the migration is doing im going on goose hunt from nov 8to12 at lake Thompson was woundering if ill be right on time or a lil to early any post would be help full thanks.


I'd say Nov 8-12th will be too early for good numbers of snows.


themaskedmallard said:


> kpgoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the point in having a fall migration report if someone is gonna get bashed for asking for a report. I personally just like to know how things are progressing.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily bashing, I just find it funny asking for migration information about an area that is under an hour from someones current location.
Click to expand...

I completely agree with this. Its not like your traveling across the state to hunt. Put on some miles before your hunt like everybody else and you should be able to find something to hunt.


----------



## BeekBuster

x3... I would normally back the guy up who is asking for info. but an hour away!?


----------



## snowhunter16

I used to live in Mitchell I'm going to school in Nebraska now was just trying to get some info


----------



## fieldgeneral

The next two weeks is game on in the dakotas. Get out and find them, they are there for the taking! :bop: :bop: Birds rolling in daily. Good feeds all through out ND.


----------



## sdkylesd

headed to northeast SD on november 8th for a 3 day hunt and I will post back with reports.


----------



## fieldgeneral

sdkylesd said:


> headed to northeast SD on november 8th for a 3 day hunt and I will post back with reports.


Is it a Snow only trip?


----------



## Thch0103

Arrived late afternoon up by the Westhope area. Drove about 50 miles to the west, south, and east and right along the border to scout and saw a few small flocks of snows and ducks. Not a whole lot of fields that were planted this year. Small waters were holding some ducks but I've seen better. Heading out tomorrow for first hunt and I'll update what we come across.


----------



## sdkylesd

fieldgeneral said:


> sdkylesd said:
> 
> 
> 
> headed to northeast SD on november 8th for a 3 day hunt and I will post back with reports.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a Snow only trip?
Click to expand...

no but we are bringing the trailers for everything so if the numbers are there for snows we will hunt them as well as ducks and canadas.


----------



## Thch0103

Well since Wednesday we shot 50 geese and about 20 ducks among six guys. Still seeing more birds move in daily by the westhope area. Saw a massive amount of cranes sky hi yesterday afternoon headed south but found even more right on the Canadian border today. Followed 2 flocks of about 10K each for the morning and scored some hits. Seems like they are just starting to push in around north central North Dakota. The next couple weeks should be money. Good luck to all! :sniper:


----------



## fieldgeneral

Get out and get em boys snows all through out the state. :bop:


----------



## kpgoose

Yal better get em while the gettins good. Saw flock after flock rollin in just north of katy, tx this morning


----------



## fieldgeneral

kpgoose said:


> Yal better get em while the gettins good. Saw flock after flock rollin in just north of katy, tx this morning


I know guys in southern SK right now hunting snows. they are stretched out all the way up and down apparently. What size flocks were you seeing KP, and how many? Masses are in ND now.


----------



## doubleclucker2012

decent sized scout flocks on the sd/nd border shot some just on the south side of the state line 4 miles. We were hunting ducks and through out 150 rags and 3 flyers for fun. One juvie blue was so dark it had 0 white on it. The field we hunted probably had anywhere from 1 to 2 thousand on it. Scouted them the next day and every snow I saw headed north sky high into north Dakota as I sat on the state line and watched them.


----------



## the professor

doubleclucker2012 said:


> decent sized scout flocks on the sd/nd border shot some just on the south side of the state line 4 miles. We were hunting ducks and through out 150 rags and 3 flyers for fun. One juvie blue was so dark it had 0 white on it. The field we hunted probably had anywhere from 1 to 2 thousand on it. Scouted them the next day and every snow I saw headed north sky high into north Dakota as I sat on the state line and watched them.


Scout flocks... :lol: :lol: :lol: 
There are snows all the way down the flyway to TX, LA, and AR right now. 
I did see quite a few snows flying south early saturday morning, only to see quite a few snows flying north saturday afternoon.


----------



## kpgoose

The flocks varied in size. The small ones were low and would work to a call. The big flocks of 100 plus were high and u could hear them and would take forever to see them. Probably saw fifty plus migrating flocks sunday during duck hunt. Alot of specks too


----------



## fieldgeneral

Good to see things are materializing for you fellas down south. The next two weeks in ND will be the time to put down ******! Masses are in the northern third of the sate right now.


----------



## kpgoose

Yeah full moon is the 17th so i suspect we will fill up first cool snap close to then


----------



## doubleclucker2012

kpgoose said:


> The flocks varied in size. The small ones were low and would work to a call. The big flocks of 100 plus were high and u could hear them and would take forever to see them. Probably saw fifty plus migrating flocks sunday during duck hunt. Alot of specks too


well the masses def. aren't down here no need to be rude.


----------



## kpgoose

How the heck was i rude. A few posts before that someone asked about the size of the flocks. The title to this thread is fall migration reports and what i gave was the definition of a report


----------



## fieldgeneral

Brush him off KP, I hear ya.


----------



## doubleclucker2012

Heading out west chasing snows this weekend. Good luck to all shoot straight!


----------



## fieldgeneral

Heading out in the morning for a week long run. Guys I know have been having some real good shoots so hopefully they keep cooperating. Let ya know how she goes at the end of the week.


----------



## LAB89

Had a really good shoot on Saturday boys, lots of birds around go get em!


----------



## doubleclucker2012

wow! good work! anyone think it will be good around the Frederick or Aberdeen area this weekend???


----------



## snogeezmen

doubleclucker2012 said:


> wow! good work! anyone think it will be good around the Frederick or Aberdeen area this weekend???


only one way to find out......windshield time.

but yeah i would think you should be alright.


----------



## sdkylesd

doubleclucker2012 said:


> wow! good work! anyone think it will be good around the Frederick or Aberdeen area this weekend???


should be very good up there this weekend


----------



## spankylabs

Quite a few feeds in the Ellendale area this past weekend.


----------



## snogeezmen

spankylabs said:


> Quite a few feeds in the Ellendale area this past weekend.


if i remember from the spring thread isnt ellendale the "hotspot" for snow migration year in and year out. oke:


----------



## GooseSlayer14

Can honestly say these were two of the best snow goose hunts I have ever been on we shot a total of 225 snows this last Saturday and sunday. Lots of birds pushed in Friday night and lots of birds were pushing out Monday morning sadly hopefully some stick around not much water still in play in the area but man it was fun while it lasted. Lots of juvies probably only 20-30 of them being adults out of the 225. Get after them while they are here boys :sniper:


----------



## makin it rain

Burned em up! Nice shoot

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LAB89

Anybody seeing any birds left in the state?


----------



## TheBear

Just returned from a great weekend! Snows in the millions, south central part of the state 20 mi. from SD.
Good Luck!


----------



## J.Jenson

I moved to Hutchinson Mn from Sioux Falls this last Jan and its nice to see 3 or 4 flocks of ducks around here. Sure do miss the amount of birds sodak receives. So today my buddy (from Michigan) and I decided to drive west in search for some pheasant hunting and it wasnt the greatest with the wind conditions. We were hunting along the mn/SD boarder and decided to drive up to sand lake. After listening to the current hunter hot line post I thought it would be neat to show him the massive flocks of snows. The best part of the trip was Subway at sisseton. Really!! We saw 3 flocks of snows roughly 150 birds in each with a good number of ducks and scattered flocks of honkers. We came from Big Stone to Waubay then to Sand Lake. We arrived at Sand Lake around 3 p.m. and drove 3-4 miles around it and still nothing. It was clear skies today with strong southerly winds 25-35 Knots. I know birds will move hard in any conditions if water is scarce. If we had more time I would of headed south. I'm thinking a majority of the birds are to hwy 14 and even further south. I think we're coming back next weekend but brining the ice shack!!


----------



## the professor

J.Jenson said:


> I moved to Hutchinson Mn from Sioux Falls this last Jan and its nice to see 3 or 4 flocks of ducks around here. Sure do miss the amount of birds sodak receives. So today my buddy (from Michigan) and I decided to drive west in search for some pheasant hunting and it wasnt the greatest with the wind conditions. We were hunting along the mn/SD boarder and decided to drive up to sand lake. After listening to the current hunter hot line post I thought it would be neat to show him the massive flocks of snows. The best part of the trip was Subway at sisseton. Really!! We saw 3 flocks of snows roughly 150 birds in each with a good number of ducks and scattered flocks of honkers. We came from Big Stone to Waubay then to Sand Lake. We arrived at Sand Lake around 3 p.m. and drove 3-4 miles around it and still nothing. It was clear skies today with strong southerly winds 25-35 Knots. I know birds will move hard in any conditions if water is scarce. If we had more time I would of headed south. I'm thinking a majority of the birds are to hwy 14 and even further south. I think we're coming back next weekend but brining the ice shack!!


As of yesterday there was under 500 snows left on the refuge according to the website.


----------

